

Ask HN: Online Code Review? - swapsmagic

Hi,<p>I want my code to be reviewed by other developers. I have created repository on github but not sure whom to send. Any ideas suggetions?
Btw, here is the repository in case any one wants to look into it 
https://github.com/swapsmagic/CausesPuzzle
======
kevinburke
Hey, you should check out codereview.stackexchange.com.

You may have better luck posting short snippets about what you'd like to know
instead of asking for an overall review :)

~~~
swapsmagic
Thanks Kevin for the suggestion. I already did sent it there. But just want to
know if there is a better place to get your code reviewed.

